# Skx009 Ownership



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Boy , did i wait for this watch. It got delivered two weeks before my birthday and i searched the house for it, to no avail! Well, I've had it for ten days now and Im delighted with it. Its my first automatic watch so Im getting used to it not being as accurate as my quartz or kinetic seikos. I left it for four days without adjusting the time and it gained a little over three minutes, so not too bad i guess. Im told it will settle down over the next few weeks. Its very easy to read, and the lume is pretty good. Can't wait to wear it for snorkelling in Turkey next month! The one thing Im not sure i am overly keen on is the rubber strap. I might swap it for the kind you can get on the spork if i can source one. All in all i think it was a good choice . Moving on with my search for the spork next! Thanks for reading. Paul.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The official bracelet is a solid link Oyster style item and very nice quality. However, a sharkmesh looks even better IMHO.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase.

If you're in the market for a bracelet consider the Yobokies Anvil, Hammer (pictured) or Super Oyster Evo bracelets.

Also check out wjean on eBay who does some nice bracelets too.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the bracelet ideas and pics roger and retronaut. They both look very nice, but i think the shark mesh wins. It really appeals, just looks so classic. Where did you buy yours from roger? Thanks. Paul.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

eBay seller wjean28 has some good bracelets. Two main oyster versions, solid end links and not solid, go with solid. Thers also different tapers, I'd go with a slightly tapering one

Another seller: tungchoy also has some nice ones.

The oyster is the best looking model IMO. The original bracelets are a bit crappy though.

There's also the watchadoo bracelets, those will fit several watches, they are not seiko specific.

I would get a wjean28 solid end link oyster. He also has good mesh.

Yobokies has one good stuff, notably the president bracelet. I think his sales setup with the photo gallery is a bit weird though, hard to find your way around (?).

Never gotten the hang of that.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Bjorn1, I'll take a look at those sellers items. Paul.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Paul...that particular mesh is from a Canadian seller called Will Jean. I can't link to his site because it's not allowed, but search 'shark mesh bracelet' on eBay and you should find him. Look for the tag 'from Canada'...that's Will. Also, if you scroll to the bottom of the page you should find that he will give a discount to watch forum members...just follow the instructions on his page. If I remember correctly, he gave me a $10 discount and put a gratis Nato in the package as well!


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for that Roger, I'll look him up. Paul.


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

i do like these seiko divers and they look great on that mesh


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

BASHER said:


> Thanks for that Roger, I'll look him up. Paul.


That's the one I talked about above... Good luck


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

I think that the Super Oyster or similar quality bracelet goes very well with this watch, a NATO goes really nicely too if that is your sort of thing.










Tony


----------

